# الرجل يكره المرأة الثرثارة والمرأة تكره الرجل الصامت



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*في دراستين فرنسية، وبريطانية* *الرجل يكره المرأة الثرثارة والمرأة تكره الرجل الصامت*


 

ثرثرة المرأة أصبحت وجبة شهية لمراكز الأبحاث الأوروبية، فقد أكدت دراسةٌ فرنسيةٌ حديثةٌ صدرت عن مركز «ليل القومي للأبحاث الأسرية» أن الرجل يكره ثرثرة المرأة، وأن المرأة تكره صمت الرجل، مشيرة إلى أن صمت الرجل يحتل المركز الأول في قائمة الصفات التي تكرهها النساء في الرجل قبل الخيانة، والبخل. كما أكدت دراسة بريطانية أخرى أن النساء أكثر ثرثرةً من الرجال الذين يتحدثون في 4موضوعات، بينما النساء يتحدثن في 40 موضوعًا في وقت واحد. .


الدكتورة مديحة الصفتي، أستاذة علم الاجتماع بالجامعة الأميركية ترى أن معظم الأزواج يعودون إلى منازلهم، وهم مرهقون بعد يوم عملٍ طويلٍ وشاقٍ، ولا يكون لديهم رغبة في الحديث، أو حتى سماع أي أخبار، وأكثر السيدات اللاتي يعانين من هذه المشكلة هن من ربات البيوت، أو العاملات في مجال ليس به احتكاك بالجمهور، في حين أن المرأة العاملة التي تتعامل مع العديد من الأشخاص طوال الوقت، يكون لديها عادة نفس الشعور الذي يتمناه الرجل حين يعود إلى المنزل. وليس هذا هو الوجه الوحيد للمشكلة، فهناك رجالٌ يعيشون في معزل عن زوجاتهم داخل عش الزوجية، وهو ما
نطلق عليه عدم التجاوب، حيثُ ينشغلون في أثناء وجودهم بالمنزل إما بقراءة الصحف، أو مشاهدة التليفزيون، للهروب من أي مناقشات زوجية. وحواء ترفض صمت آدم أكثر من أي صفة أخرى؛ لأنه يمس حياتها اليومية، ويؤثر سلباً على علاقتها الزوجية، وعلى الحياة الأسرية.

المرأة تتفوق منذ الصغر

يقول الدكتور سعيد عبد العظيم، أستاذ الطب النفسي بقصر العيني: «تتفوق المرأة على الرجل في اللغويات، وسرعة الكلام منذ الصغر، وهي فروق عضوية بين الجنسين، في حين يتفوق الرجل في المهارة الحسابية، كما أن المرأة بطبيعتها عاطفية أكثر؛ مما يجعل انفعالها أسهل، وهو عامل مباشر يزيد من الميل للكلام، في حين نجد كثيرًا من الرجال يفضلون الإمعان في التفكير قبل الحديث. كما أن المرأة أكثر ميلاً لإقامة علاقات اجتماعية، وصداقات، وبدون شك فإن كثرة الكلام بالنسبة إليها وسيلة جيدة للتعارف». ويؤكد أنه ليس كل الكلام ثرثرة، فهناك ثرثرة مرضية مثل
«الهوس» الذي تنتج عنه تصرفات غير مسؤولة، وهو مرض عقلي يصيب النساء بنسبة 2 إلى 1 من الرجال.
ويضيف الدكتور سعيد: الثرثرة لها علاقة بالمرحلة العمرية؛ فثرثرة البنات في الثانوي تختلف بالتأكيد عن ثرثرتهن في الجامعة، والمرأة الثرثارة التي كانت في الخمسينيات اختفت مع عمل المرأة، وإذا التزمنا بجانب الحق لوجدنا أن الرجال يثرثرون أيضًا إذا سنحت لهم الفرصة، ولهذا ففي أي مكان عام سنجد أن أصوات الرجال هي التي تظهر، فالمسألة لا تعتمد على نوع أو جنس، وإنما تحكمها طبيعة ومفردات الشخصية.

هواية الرجال أيضًا

أما الدكتورة زينب حسين، أستاذة علم الاجتماع، فتؤكد أن الرجال لديهم هواية الثرثرة مثل النساء، فالمرأة الآن لم يعد لديها الوقت للرغي بعد أن أصبحت تشارك في الجانب الاقتصادي للأسرة، إضافة إلى أعبائها المنزلية. وقد تنطبق هذه الدراسة على النساء في النصف الأول من القرن الماضي، فنساء الصالونات، واللقاءات الأسبوعية كن يشتهرن بذلك، أما بعد أن اقتحمت المرأة مجال العمل، وانشغلت بقضاياها، مثل المساواة، والحقوق، والمناصب، وغيرها فقد اختلفت كثيرًا، خاصة أن الثرثرة تتعلق بالثقافة. وتحذر من أن الثرثرة مرض اجتماعي يجب تجنبه، فهي مضيعة
للوقت، وليس لها علاقة بجنس أو سن أو حتى مهنة، وإنما فقط تتأثر بالتعليم، والثقافة. وتتابع: «هناك قدرات خاصة يتكون منها الذكاء العام، فالثروة اللغوية، ومفرداتها عند بداية الحديث للبنت أكبر من ذويها من الذكور في نفس المرحلة، ولكن هذا لا يمنع أن البيئة قد تدخل لتثري هذه السمة، أو تحجمها، والإثراء يكون بفطنة الأم، واستغلال هذه الميزة في تنمية خيال الفتاة بالقصص، والحكايات، والقراءة، وخلافه. أما التدخل السلبي فيؤدي إلى تحجيم هذه الثروة، فنجد كلمة «اسكتي» على لسان الأم باستمرار، فتبدأ الفتاة في الانكماش، وقد تتحول هذه الثروة إلى
ثرثرة في الكبر، إذا توافر الوقت، يساعدها على ذلك المفردات اللغوية الكثيرة، والطلاقة في الحديث.

عناوين رئيسية فقط

وعن كيفية كسر حاجز الصمت بين الأزواج يقول الدكتور محمد التابعي، أستاذ علم الاجتماع: «الحديث بين الأزواج أصبح الآن عناوين رئيسية فقط لما يحدث لهم طوال اليوم، وأخبارا مختصرة عن حياتهم الزوجية، ولم يتبق إلا ساعات قليلة، يحاول كل واحد أن يلملم فيها قوته، ويستعيد قدرته على العمل مرة أخرى في اليوم التالي، وذلك عن طريق الاسترخاء، والصمت، ولا يعرف كل من الزوجين أن هذا الصمت هو أول مسمار في نعش العلاقة الزوجية بينهما؛ وقد يحدث تفكك أسري سواء على يد المأذون؛ ليصبح رسميًا، أو طلاقًا متفقًا عليه بينهما، وهو ظاهرة أصبحت منتشرة بين الأزواج.
كما أن وسائل الترفيه الكثيرة، والمتنوعة أصبحت تشد كل طرف إليها، فأصبح غير محتاج إلى شريك يقتسم معه الحياة، وذلك مثل الإنترنت، والدش، والقنوات الفضائية التي يشكو منها الأزواج، والزوجات على حد سواء.

اختفاء الحوار بسبب الاكتئاب

ويضيف الدكتور التابعي أن اختفاء الحوار بين الزوجين يؤدي للاكتئاب، وهذا مرض العصر، فالمرأة بطبيعتها تحب من يحدثها ويتبادل معها الحوار، خاصة إذا كان حوارًا وديًا عاطفيًا وعليها التواصل مع شريك حياتها، فقد تكون هي التي تجعل الرجل يتحاشى الحديث معها، لتبقى الشجارات التي تجلب المشاكل الزوجية، التي من شأنها زيادة الفجوة وليس تقليلها، فبعض الزوجات يقتصر حديثهن على المشاكل التي يواجهنها طوال اليوم في تربية الأبناء، وشراء الطعام، فهن دائمًا يكثرن من الشكوى وبالتالي يتجنب الرجل الحديث معها. كذلك الرجل الذي لا حديث له إلا عن مشاكل
العمل، وتضرره من عدم تقدير الرؤساء له، فتفضل الزوجة عدم الحديث. كما أن قلة ذكاء الزوجة باختيار موضوعات مزعجة في غير مناسبتها يجعل الزوج ينفر منها، بالإضافة إلى أنه قد يكون طبع أحد الزوجين الانطوائية، وهنا يكون الطرف الآخر معرضًا لظلم أكيد. وقد يكون أيضًا أحد الطرفين مصابًا بمرض نفسي، وبالتالي يتولد لديه عدم الرغبة في الكلام، ومن هذه الأمراض مرض الاكتئاب أو الفصام العقلي، وبالتالي فإن المريض يقل استيعابه لفقد شهيته في التمثيل الغذائي، بالإضافة إلى أنه يفقد صلته بالواقع فيعيش مع عالمه الخاص بعيدًا عن الواقع؛ لأن من أهم أعراضه
توهم الضرر، والتحدث مع النفس، والإحساس بالاضطهاد، وبالتالي يحدث الصمت الزوجي. لذلك ننصح الزوجة على الأخص بألا تكون نكدية، أو ثرثارة ومزعجة؛ حتى لا تحول المنزل إلى جحيم، يحاول الزوج أن ينجو منه بالخروج من المنزل.

أصول الحوار

يمكن للزوجة أن تكسر الروتين السائد؛ حتى لا تصاب العلاقة الزوجية بالجمود، ومنها:
 عند شعورك بصمته بسبب التفكير في متاعب العمل فلا داعي للإلحاح لاختراق الصمت، واختاري الوقت المناسب.
 إذا شعرت أن زوجك يصمت نتيجة رد فعل لتصرف خاطئ منك أغضبه فحاولي التلميح له بعبارات الاعتذار؛ حتى لا يستمر صمته.
 بعض الأزواج يميلون للرومانسية في التعامل، وعندما يفتقدونها يفضلون الصمت، فحاولي أن تبحثي عن التجديد العاطفي عند معاملته.
 عندما تلاحظين أن زوجك يمر بفترات قلق وتوتر نتيجة الضغوط العصبية اليومية، فحاولي تهيئة جو من الهدوء.                                                                                                                                 حسن الاستماع بآذان واعية حساسة، وقسمات وجه مبتسمة تشعره بالاهتمام، فيفضل الكلام عن لغة الصمت داخل المنزل.
 لا تنسي المناسبات المهمة في حياة زوجك بكلمة حلوة في عيد ميلاده مثلًا، أو عيد زواجكما تشعره بسعادتك معه، فقد تغنيه عن أشياء كثيرة فلا تبخلي عليه من هذه الناحية.
 عندما يتحدث زوجك لا تقاطعيه، ولا تقعي في الخطأ التقليدي للنساء في كل مكان وزمان بأنك تستطيعين قراءة ما يدور في ذهنه، أو أنك تعرفين دوافعه أكثر مما يعرفها هو نفسه، فأنت ربما تكونين زوجة ودودة، وذكية، ولكنك لست أستاذة في علم النفس. ​


----------



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> اختفاء الحوار بين الزوجين يؤدي للاكتئاب، وهذا مرض العصر، فالمرأة بطبيعتها تحب من يحدثها ويتبادل معها الحوار، خاصة إذا كان حوارًا وديًا عاطفيًا



موضوع مهم جدااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جدااااااااااا
> 
> شكرااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


*شكـــرا جداا
للمرور رائع جدا
ســلام الرب يســـوع​*


----------



## geegoo (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل ....*
*أشكرك ...*
​


----------



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2010)

geegoo قال:


> *موضوع جميل ....*
> *أشكرك ...*
> ​


شكراا
مرور رااائع جداا
سلام المسيح​


----------

